# härnätä



## Gavril

Is _härnätä _properly used in these sentences?

_Kyllä hän sanoi olevasi sikaa lihavampi, muttei pidä ottaa sanojaan todesta -- hän härnää vain._

_Terhon mielessä hän härnäsi Terhiä, mutta Terhin mielessä häntä kiusattiin. _(Or, do you have to say _Terhin mielessä Terho kiusasi häntä_?)

_Hän härnäsi Pirjoa kutittaen häntä höyhenellä_.

Kiitos


----------



## JukkaT

In my opinion you use "härnätä" properly in all sentences.

But here are some other corrections and suggestions:

_



Kyllä hän sanoi olevasi sikaa lihavampi, muttei pidä ottaa hänen sanojaan todesta -- hän härnää vain.

Click to expand...

__Hän kyllä sanoi olevansa lihavampi kuin sika, mutta hänen sanojaan ei pidä ottaa todesta -- hän vain härnää._




> _Terhon mielesstä hän härnäsi Terhiä, mutta Terhin mielesstä häntä kiusattiin. (Or, do you have to say Terhin mielesstä Terho kiusasi häntä?)_


Both are gramatically correct, but the latter sounds better to me.
_Terhon mielestä hän vain härnäsi Terhiä, mutta Terhin mielestä Terho kiusasi häntä._ "vain" adds here a little bit more contrast


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> In my opinion you use "härnätä" properly in all sentences.



Thanks. Just to be sure, did you see anything wrong with the last sentence (the one containing _kutittaen_)?

I also wanted to ask for your opinion on a few more sentences with _härnätä_:

_Härnäsit koiraa terävällä kepillä liian monta kertaa -- älä siis yllaty siitä, että se yritti purra sinua!_

_Olet loukannut minua "leikillään"_ _(tai niin väität) monta kertaa tänään. Yrität härnätä minua, etkö niin?
_[Here _härnätä = "_ärsyttää"]

Kiitos taas kerran


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Härnäsit__ koiraa terävällä kepillä liian monta kertaa -- älä siis ylläty siitä, että se yritti purra sinua!_
> 
> _Olet loukannut minua "leikilläsi"_ _(tai niin väität) monta kertaa tänään. Yrität härnätä__ minua, eikö niin / etkö yritäkin?_


----------



## JukkaT

Gavril said:


> Thanks. Just to be sure, did you see anything wrong with the last sentence (the one containing _kutittaen_)?


 
No, that sentence is perfect


----------



## Gavril

Hyvää lauantaiaamua,

Would _härnätä_ be normal in the following sentence, or do you recommend another verb?

_Tämä on jo neljäs kerta, kun naapurimaan hävittäjät ovat lentäneet niin lähellä rajaamme! Voiko mielestäsi olla kyse härnäyksestä?_

Also, would the meaning change if I replaced _härnäys_ with _härnäys*yritys*_?

Kiitos


----------



## etrade

Hei Gavril !
Härnätä sanaa käytetää yleisesti Etelä-Pohjanmaalla vanhempien ihmisten keskuudessa, mutta en ole kertaakaan kuullut käytettävän kyseistä sanaa esimerkiksi Helsingissä.


----------



## DrWatson

etrade said:


> Hei Gavril !
> Härnätä sanaa käytetää yleisesti Etelä-Pohjanmaalla vanhempien ihmisten keskuudessa, mutta en ole kertaakaan kuullut käytettävän kyseistä sanaa esimerkiksi Helsingissä.


En ole ihan samaa mieltä. En ole kovin vanha, mutta _härnätä_ on minulle aivan tuttu. Löytyypä se Kielitoimiston sanakirjastakin.


----------



## etrade

Niin, en ole väittänyt etteikö härnätä olisi suomenkielen sana ja etteikö suomalainen sitä tunnistaisi. Kerroin missä sitä yleisesti käytetään ja onko se yleisesti käytössä esimerkiksi Helsigissä joka on pääkaupunki Suomessa.


----------



## DrWatson

Ok. Viestisi vain kuulosti minusta siltä, että sanaa eivät käytä muut kuin eteläpohjalaiset vanhukset. Ei ole siis ole mitään syytä vältellä tai olla käyttämättä kyseistä verbiä myös vaikkapa yleiskielisessä tekstissä.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

etrade said:


> Kerroin missä sitä yleisesti käytetään ja onko se yleisesti käytössä esimerkiksi Helsigissä joka on pääkaupunki Suomessa.


Ei härnätä-verbiä mitenkään kartella Helsingissä. Itsekin olen helsinkiläisenä käyttänyt sitä tilaisuuden tullen koko ikäni.


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Would _härnätä_ be normal in the following sentence, or do you recommend another verb?
> 
> _Tämä on jo neljäs kerta, kun naapurimaan hävittäjät ovat lentäneet niin lähellä rajaamme! Voiko mielestäsi olla kyse härnäyksestä?_




Kyllä kyseinen verbi sopii lauseeseen sekä käytännössä että teoriassa.




Gavril said:


> Also, would the meaning change if I replaced _härnäys_ with _härnäys*yritys*_?



Vaikea sanoa. "-yritys" tietenkin viittaisi siihen, että härnääminen epäonnistui, eli se ei aiheuttanut reaktiota (omat hävittäjät eivät nousseet ilmaan).


----------

